# Jigs...



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

*Log Sled for Bandsaw*

One of the reasons I got my Rikon 14" Deluxe was to mill small logs into lumber and bowl blanks. In order to do this safely it is important to keep the log steady while pusing it past the blade. Here is my version of a log sled that I built for it

1) The base is 3/4" BB Ply. On the top I have placed two Incra tracks to help adjust the depth of cut. 









2) I have added a runner to the bottom to ride in the miter slot on the BS. (it also fits in the slot in my router table which is nice because it sits flat while I adust the depth of cut.









3) In order to keep the log still I added a 10" tall fence that rides in the Incra tracks. The vertical slots give me a place to drive screws into the log to keep it steady.









and from the rear









4) Attaching the log









5) First pass through









6) Logs can be heavy so I use outfeed support 









7) Setting up the next cuts couldn't be easier. Set one side with combination square. (I have cut ~5/8" slabs so final milling will take it to 3/8" to 1/2")









Set the other side and go!









8) The log is now lumber. As not to waste the rest of the log, I cut stacking stickers out of the remaining section









The first 3 sections of log I have used this on have gone without a hitch. My source of free wood has grown exponentially! The only thing I will rig up now is some table support to make sure the weight of the log doesn't flex or damage the table/trunion.

Thanks for looking


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hoakie said:


> *Log Sled for Bandsaw*
> 
> One of the reasons I got my Rikon 14" Deluxe was to mill small logs into lumber and bowl blanks. In order to do this safely it is important to keep the log steady while pusing it past the blade. Here is my version of a log sled that I built for it
> 
> ...


Cool sled well done


----------



## Ecocandle (Jan 2, 2010)

Hoakie said:


> *Log Sled for Bandsaw*
> 
> One of the reasons I got my Rikon 14" Deluxe was to mill small logs into lumber and bowl blanks. In order to do this safely it is important to keep the log steady while pusing it past the blade. Here is my version of a log sled that I built for it
> 
> ...


That is awesome. One day, when I get a ban saw, I will build one too. I love it. I also like it that you cut the stickers out of the extra…very efficient.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Hoakie said:


> *Log Sled for Bandsaw*
> 
> One of the reasons I got my Rikon 14" Deluxe was to mill small logs into lumber and bowl blanks. In order to do this safely it is important to keep the log steady while pusing it past the blade. Here is my version of a log sled that I built for it
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hoakie said:


> *Log Sled for Bandsaw*
> 
> One of the reasons I got my Rikon 14" Deluxe was to mill small logs into lumber and bowl blanks. In order to do this safely it is important to keep the log steady while pusing it past the blade. Here is my version of a log sled that I built for it
> 
> ...


John, this is a pretty neat looking sled. I have built a similar one and found that I needed support for the sled on both the infeed and outfeed sides. I used roller stands. Not the best I know but it was what I could throw together quickly.

Now, do you have a place to store all this "free" wood?


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hoakie said:


> *Log Sled for Bandsaw*
> 
> One of the reasons I got my Rikon 14" Deluxe was to mill small logs into lumber and bowl blanks. In order to do this safely it is important to keep the log steady while pusing it past the blade. Here is my version of a log sled that I built for it
> 
> ...


Thank you again for another great post. I will definitely be building one of these this spring because I have a lot of hackberry logs waiting for me. You have provided some insight that I would not have had without reading this post.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Hoakie said:


> *Log Sled for Bandsaw*
> 
> One of the reasons I got my Rikon 14" Deluxe was to mill small logs into lumber and bowl blanks. In order to do this safely it is important to keep the log steady while pusing it past the blade. Here is my version of a log sled that I built for it
> 
> ...


Great Pictures, Cool sled.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hoakie said:


> *Log Sled for Bandsaw*
> 
> One of the reasons I got my Rikon 14" Deluxe was to mill small logs into lumber and bowl blanks. In order to do this safely it is important to keep the log steady while pusing it past the blade. Here is my version of a log sled that I built for it
> 
> ...


I just bought an 18" bandsaw for resawing and 'logging'. A search brought me to your design which I like a lot and plan to copy. I just wanted to thank you for posting this and saving me a lot of time and work to design my own and then having to go through the trial and error process. It looks like it really does the business well and doesn't require clamps and other heavy hardware parts. When it's done and tested I'll probably post it as a project, brag about it and give you the credit. Thanks again.

I just looked into your home site and workshop and saw you have a Rikon BS. I bought a Woodfast which is almost identical and made by the same (Chinese) company. I'm having it delivered tomorrow, so I'm on cloud 9 right now just thinking about it and how much more it can do than my good, reliable old 12" Delta BS.


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

Hoakie said:


> *Log Sled for Bandsaw*
> 
> One of the reasons I got my Rikon 14" Deluxe was to mill small logs into lumber and bowl blanks. In order to do this safely it is important to keep the log steady while pusing it past the blade. Here is my version of a log sled that I built for it
> 
> ...


Stefang….I'm glad you like it. However, I can not take full credit for the design. I spent many hours snooping around here and other sites to come up with something I thought was useful. I hope all goes well for you and your new saw, they truly are one of the most useful tools in the shop!


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

*Bandsaw circle cutting jig*

Another staple jig for the bandsaw is the circle cutting Jig. I created this from ideas on the internet, can't remember the exact site but if you do a search you'll find it.

1) The center part slides out with a pin near the end to act as the pivot point 









2) The radius of the circle is measured from the blade to the pivot point









3) Fence aligns the jig to table, the knob locks the pivot slide in place 









4) penny is used to distribute pressure across slide which presses it against the top of the jig









5) The left side of the jig clamps down on the table to secure it in place. Front clamp:









Back clamp:









This jig can be theoretically be used to cut a circle with a diameter up to 72" by turning the slide around in the slot. However, I can't image that that would be practical or fun to try.

Thanks for looking


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hoakie said:


> *Bandsaw circle cutting jig*
> 
> Another staple jig for the bandsaw is the circle cutting Jig. I created this from ideas on the internet, can't remember the exact site but if you do a search you'll find it.
> 
> ...


Great job John


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

Hoakie said:


> *Bandsaw circle cutting jig*
> 
> Another staple jig for the bandsaw is the circle cutting Jig. I created this from ideas on the internet, can't remember the exact site but if you do a search you'll find it.
> 
> ...


John, good job on the jig and thanks for posting it. I've never understood how these things work. How do you get a piece of wood with a diameter of 10" on a pivot point 8" from the blade? Baffles me anyway.

Best,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Hoakie said:


> *Bandsaw circle cutting jig*
> 
> Another staple jig for the bandsaw is the circle cutting Jig. I created this from ideas on the internet, can't remember the exact site but if you do a search you'll find it.
> 
> ...


I like it


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hoakie said:


> *Bandsaw circle cutting jig*
> 
> Another staple jig for the bandsaw is the circle cutting Jig. I created this from ideas on the internet, can't remember the exact site but if you do a search you'll find it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting. I need a circle jig for my bandsaw and this post gave me some very good ideas.


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

Hoakie said:


> *Bandsaw circle cutting jig*
> 
> Another staple jig for the bandsaw is the circle cutting Jig. I created this from ideas on the internet, can't remember the exact site but if you do a search you'll find it.
> 
> ...


Outputter,

I usually start by drilling the the pivot hole so the distance from one side corresponds to the radius of the circle.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

Hoakie said:


> *Bandsaw circle cutting jig*
> 
> Another staple jig for the bandsaw is the circle cutting Jig. I created this from ideas on the internet, can't remember the exact site but if you do a search you'll find it.
> 
> ...


I see, I think. So, you start with a square or rectangular piece of wood (that will become a circle) that has at least two sides that are twice the radius of the finished circle apart? That way you can just put the wood on the pivot point and snug it up against the blade along one of the sides of the square wood?


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

Hoakie said:


> *Bandsaw circle cutting jig*
> 
> Another staple jig for the bandsaw is the circle cutting Jig. I created this from ideas on the internet, can't remember the exact site but if you do a search you'll find it.
> 
> ...


That is correct, I've also seen where people will notch the board to accept the blade. Here is a good video demonstrating the concept.


----------



## williamchall (Oct 25, 2007)

Hoakie said:


> *Bandsaw circle cutting jig*
> 
> Another staple jig for the bandsaw is the circle cutting Jig. I created this from ideas on the internet, can't remember the exact site but if you do a search you'll find it.
> 
> ...


Soooo, I built mine, but it didn't work so well. I got part way into the circle and the blade started seizing. I suppose one needs to adjust for the blade drift? Any tips?


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

Hoakie said:


> *Bandsaw circle cutting jig*
> 
> Another staple jig for the bandsaw is the circle cutting Jig. I created this from ideas on the internet, can't remember the exact site but if you do a search you'll find it.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Bill, I have not had that issue, but here are a few quick thoughts for you to consider.

1) Is the blade width narrow enough to accommodate the radius of your circle?
2) Have you tried rounding over the back of your blade with a file?
3) Is the pivot pin aligned with the tips of the teeth on the blade?


----------



## williamchall (Oct 25, 2007)

Hoakie said:


> *Bandsaw circle cutting jig*
> 
> Another staple jig for the bandsaw is the circle cutting Jig. I created this from ideas on the internet, can't remember the exact site but if you do a search you'll find it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I'm an idiot…I didn't have the pivot point aligned with the blade. It was too far forward. All is well now.


----------

